# YAY! New Toy!



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I finally got my first handgun today, its a P22 in Brushed chrome. Already took it to the range today after a thorough cleaning first and afterwards, seems to shoot pretty well, i was using Remington 22 Gold ammo(cheapest at wally world) and it never jammed once, and only had 1 misfire in 550 rounds. Is there anything I should be worried about fixing right away? The serial starts with an "L", and the mags are B. ALso, does anyone know if they make a hi-cap mag for it? 

thnks


----------



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pic


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

got my P22 3 months ago
350 rounds
never been cleaned yet
never misfired yet
gonna see if it will go to 500 or 1000 rounds before cleaning


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn that's a sick lookin' P22. As far as hi-cap mags go, kiei.biz sells +3 followers that replace the stock followers. They're supposed to be more durable than the stockers, but they don't utilize the follower button, therefore the slide catch does not lock the slide after the last round is fired. I have two of them on my desk that I'm planning on sending back for a refund, but I'll sell them to you if you want them.


----------

